# [SOLVED] Unsupported AVI files?!



## miiitchhh (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Memorex HD camcorder, ill admit its a poor quality cheap cam corder.

It creates .AVI files.

These AVI files will play with VLC media player.

However, EVERY other program i try analizing or editing them in, say the video is unsupported.

I've tried importing the video files to Windows Movie Maker, and it says the file is incompadible or unsupported.

I've tried importing the video files to Sony Vegas and it treates it as an AUDIO file, and refuses to play any video or allow it to even sit in the 'video' track on the timeline.

I've tried importing the video files to Corel Video Studio and it treates the file like an audio file.

I have tried converting these AVI files to other formats, but no video editor recognises these AVI files as compadible. Total Video Converter just crashes when it starts converting. Others just produce completely blacked out files with just audio.

Im really at a loss! I don't know what to do!
How can none of these programs support these F'ed up AVI files, yet VLC plays it like nothing.

Vegas says "Video: Stream attributes cannot be determined" 

I have Xvid codecs installed. 

Please tell me you guys have an answer, Lots of people are waiting for me to turn like 200 clips into a compilation video.


Thanks!


----------



## miiitchhh (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Unsupported AVI files?!*

Nevermind, i needed to install FFDSHADOW and it allowed the files, which were AVC to work,.


----------

